# RG Ind.



## liljimmy (Jan 2, 2016)

I found an RG Ind. .22 cal Model 14. The base pin to hold the cylinder in place is missing. Does anyone know where I could buy one?


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

Do a google search on 'Rohm 14 parts".
I was reading "Killing Reagan" and that type of gun was used by Hinkley in the attempt on Reagan.
I saw a few sites that had exploded view part lists.

http://www.gun-parts.com/rohm/ looks like it.


----------



## liljimmy (Jan 2, 2016)

Thanks AZDave. I'll try that.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Looks like they are in-stock at Numrich / Gun Parts Corp:

Cylinder Pin, Replacement Gun Parts | 18640 | Numrich Gun Parts

There are actually two different RG 14 models; the 14, and the 14S. The above part is for the model 14 only (the 14S part/part# is different).
Compare the two models by looking at the different parts for each here:

http://www.gunpartscorp.com/Manufacturers/RG-33458.htm


----------

